# Explanation of pings??



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

How does this whole ping thing work. You turn on the app and what happens next. dont all the other drivers see the "ping". How do you know who gets the driver first. is it like a game show and you hit the button the fastest.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

The ping will go to the nearest driver for 15 seconds, if the driver does not accept the trip, it will be re-routed to the 2nd nearest available vehicle, if the 2nd driver does not accept the trip, it re routs to the third availabe driver nearby, or if the first driver that did not accept the ping, is still online and is still the nearest availabe vehicle, it will go back to him. And so on..


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

thats crazy. can you see where the ping is coming from. what if you are the closest but you are 4 miles away and dont want to spend the gas to get there. Does that happen often, or is the ping usually close. What if you have 5 drivers in front of the convention center exit all next to each other. who gets the ping since they are the same distance.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Regarding the 4 mile question...happens all the time as you'll read in the forums. The frequency depends on how congested the area is where you're working. Until a certain time at night, I hand out on my side of town where drivers are few and far between, so many of my pings are miles away (10-15 minutes). If I'm downtown or in more congested areas, they're usually a couple minutes away at max.

Not sure on your other questions...if several drivers are huddled around the same area. The system will likely do the best job at pinging the closest person, straight-line distance...so get that "pole position" closest to the lobby.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

evboy said:


> thats crazy. can you see where the ping is coming from. what if you are the closest but you are 4 miles away and dont want to spend the gas to get there


You can always cancel if they are too far for you to drive. Or you can accept the ping, see that they are far away and then call them and ask how far they are traveling to see if it is worth your while. You can cancel the ride at anytime before you pick them up without it affecting your rating.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

It would be nice if you ignored the ping then you will be excluded from getting it from this pax again for 10 mins. Uber want us to have a high accept rate, but all too often I get cross river pings that are miles and miles away, I ignore and if I don't go offline, the ping comes back in 30 seconds later. I don't like the idea of accepting and then cancelling the ride, doesn't solve the problem anyway as you are still the closest and when the pax requests again it will still come to you.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

can you can see how far the rider is before you accept the ping. you dont have to accept it to see the prize. interesting. this app is one brilliant program. they thought of everything.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> It would be nice if you ignored the ping then you will be excluded from getting it from this pax again for 10 mins. Uber want us to have a high accept rate, but all too often I get cross river pings that are miles and miles away, I ignore and if I don't go offline, the ping comes back in 30 seconds later. I don't like the idea of accepting and then cancelling the ride, doesn't solve the problem anyway as you are still the closest and when the pax requests again it will still come to you.


I think this is a change that needs to be made. Good for driver and pax.


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I think this is a change that needs to be made. Good for driver and pax.


I agree. Nothing more irritating than getting repeat pings from riders you have let expire.


----------

